# Dogs consuming own feces



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much Walia!
I don't know if it isn't too late for my dog then since he's already kind of grown...
"Running short distance" really made me smile when I imagine myself with my dog - might be beneficial to my objective to lose some weight.

I'll try couple of those tricks listed below and let you know about the progress!

Jolie


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi, ive got the same problem and my dogs 7 months old now, i look out the window and then suddenly i cant eat my breakfast! I asked the vet and he said it was unfortunately one of the habits of a golden retriever. He also said (sorry to be so graphic!) the more fat that goes in then the more fatty it comes out! I didnt really want to press him for more details but i can only assume that we should stick to dog food rather than giving human food!


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL !!! Really, this is common, very disgusting, but at the same time funny how they don't mind what so ever and we are completely outraged that our little companion does such a thing!

Haha... to add something disgusting - Kia (and all good dog moms) eats all the puppies waste . I guess it all just recycles since she's still feeding them... . That's why puppies and mom have to start with deworming tablets in their 3rd week; it's just one big cycle.


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

LOL Vierka! being on the funny side of this disgusting habit, i renamed my him Cooper the recycling dog!! I decided he was keeping up with the times by recycling and its hard for a golden to get to a bottle bank!


----------



## Giorgy (Apr 12, 2005)

*"Cooper the recycling dog". * 
You guys are sooo funny


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Coopersmum - is Cooper going through something like stages of this habit? Because mine sometimes doesn't even notice the poop and other times I can't get there fast enough to pick it up and get it to the doggie bag!  
For that reason I though it might be a deficiency in food diet or something...


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Jolie

Cooper seems to do it more in the morning for some reason. I have started knocking the window if i see him and he runs to the door to get in, so i think the distraction thing is working. I don't think this is anything to do with a deficiency in their diet, i think it is just something golden retrievers like to do!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*Do Not Read If You Have a Weak Stomach*

*DO NOT READ IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH*:

Kia is already 4 years old, and not such a long time ago she had a case of diarrhea and right after she did it, she just turned her head and licked it like it was a spilled pudding or something she would just love to eat.

With a little grimace on her face, like she was saying:
*"OK I won't eat it, but if you weren't here buddy, that would be a different story.."*

uff, I think I will never get use to this type of behaviour.

Do you feel sick? I really advised you to skip to some other topic...


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok thanks for that Admin, hows the weather  lol!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey, you're welcome. Anytime 
How is the weather? Well, we had quite a temperature drop. From 28 to 8 degrees here in Toronto. It's sickening. I usually end up with a headache when this happens.


----------



## Andi (Apr 22, 2005)

My (late) dog Porter never had a problem with poop eating until he was 5 years old and I switched his food to Wellness. I switched him to Natural Balance Ultra and he stopped.

But...he wouldn't eat any other poops but his own so maybe your problem is not diet related.


----------



## GoldenBoys (Apr 23, 2005)

Just so you know you are not alone...both my GRs eat rabbit poop and cat poop they find in the yard. This really disgusts me and makes their breath smell horrible! BLECH!!!


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey... they really don't discriminate...  
From what we've seen, Kia is keen on dog poop only - and it doesn't really matter what food she's on, even though we have considered that it might be diet related. However, the vet said that it's just a bad habit.


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, this whole debate just gave me a sick picture in my head. So thanks for the memories


----------



## twogoldens324 (May 19, 2005)

Penny only eats frozen poops. We call them poopsicles. Karen


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

O.K. guys. I was on this site off and on all day and nothing and now I find you've been having this very intense discussion about..."POOP?" I feel that I can never leave my computer because you never know when an interesting subject like this one will pop out (excuse the pun). Actually, all kidding aside, it isn't just GR that eat poop. My mixed breeds also eat the stuff if I'm tardy in cleaning up and yes, they also love the "poopsicles". Disgusting habit. I think the only harm is if they eat cat poop or am I wrong? I think I heard that at one time because I had three dogs and three cats.


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

Now I really feel sick. Pleaseeee stop iiiittt ....


----------



## Rockin' Nerd (May 26, 2005)

I know it's been said, but just to enforce it, I have a golden puppy who uses an open yard, so is on a leash. We had a problem only once...when she was in the "business half" ***we have the yard divided with an imaginary line*** of the yard and was off of the leash. But other than that, no problems! Oh, and I am aware that the wording is wierd, but it was a looong day...so it's the best my half dead brain can pull off. Sorry!


----------



## Leena G (Apr 12, 2005)

to all: Try putting meat tenderizer(ADOLPS) in food. 
It works for stoping them from eating it and it might even work for frozen POOPSICLES...


----------



## dallasgoldens (Apr 19, 2005)

my pups did this and I tried the meat tenerizer, but it didn't work. I then found out it had to have msg in it to work some also told me to add pinapple juice to the tenerizer.

They still go for the cat box every chance they get. don't know how to stop that


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*poop eating !*

Hey, some of you guys stole my joke! I thought I was so original when telling friends that Sasha was eating poopsicles during the winter. I have free range chickens in my back yard and boy did Sasha love to clean up after them. The fresher the better:yuck: . She loved horse manure also. The vet said that she has never known it to hurt them so I didn't worry about it. Sasha never ate dog poop but enjoyed all other kinds  :wave:


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

I think they all love the taste:yuck: !

My friends dog used to have a special greeting for visitors; she would run out into the garden and find a cat poop which she took in and would give to them.People who did not know what she was like would end up holding a VERY unpleasent surprise!

Sarah


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

goldencity said:


> I think they all love the taste:yuck: !
> 
> My friends dog used to have a special greeting for visitors; she would run out into the garden and find a cat poop which she took in and would give to them.People who did not know what she was like would end up holding a VERY unpleasent surprise!
> 
> Sarah


Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Karbean (Jun 11, 2005)

*Not all that uncommon*

When we rescued a 6 year old stray GR he came with this.....interesting habit. Assuming it was abberant behavior, I asked the Vet. He claimed that the digestive tract of the average dog is nowhere near the length of a human and thus what comes out the back is not a whole lot different that what goes in his dog dish and not harmful.....just gross. As with any training, patience, persistence and consistence allowed us to pretty much eliminate (no pun intended) it inside of a couple months.


----------



## kakes82 (Jun 21, 2005)

*Dog eating fecies*

The first question I have is, how old is the dog? My Molly used to turn around and eat her own fecies when she was a puppy. I could not stop her from doing it. She eventually grew out of it, thank god!! But when I spoke to her vet about it he suggested putting a little bit of kerosine (sorry if spelled wrong) on the stool. I know that they turn around and eat it right away but he told me to be ready with it when they are ready to go out. Walk out with the dog and as soon as they pull there hind end up sprinkle it on there. Not too much, I think he said a teaspoon full. He said the taste should make the dog think twice about doing it after a couple times. I would however consult your vet first. One thing I know that did not work was tobasco sauce. Molly really liked the taste of that sauce which only added flavor. Just an FYI though, the vet told me that food that may not be all the way digested is in the fecies and that is why the dog eats it because it can smell the food. That is the main reason why most dogs eat cat fecies, because cats don't digest as well as other species. Hope this helps!


----------



## denny (May 27, 2005)

*buddys bad habit,*

My Golden's Name Is Buddy ,he Also Has A Problem With Dog Doo, Some Times He Does And Other Times He Is Fine And Can't Be Bothered , I Was Told They Just Outgrow It, So At 7 Months That Day Will Come , They Are A Great Companion To Our Family , So Whatever Bad Habit He Has We Have Faith In Him. Denny


----------



## flintsmom (Aug 10, 2005)

*Cat Poop problems*

I know that everyone that doesn't have this problem hates this topic, but it is very disturbing to those of us who do. My 12 week old pup, Flint, was eating his and the other dogs poop when I brought him home. I found some stuff called "Deter" from PetsMart. It worked. I gave it to Flint and our other dog, Sebastian. They thought it was a treat. Anyway, Flint would not eat the dog poop anymore. I have not been giving them Deter for a couple of weeks now and Flint still won't touch the dog poop. Try this stuff if you have a dog eating dog poop.

My girlfriend has 9 outdoor cats and I can not find anything to stop Flint from eating the cat poop. I try to scoop the yard, but 9 cats leave a lot of poop and 3 acres is a lot of coverage. Basically, it is impossible for me to be able to clean up the cat poop before Flint finds it. I have tried "For-Bid" and a lot of it. It does not work at all!! Don't waste your money. It costs over 1 dollar for a package. I put 4 packages in the cats bowl of food one morning and it still did not work. I have put ground Cayenne pepper on the poop. He doesn't like it, but still eats it. I've tried Tabasco sauce, but I know that he can smell it. He will learn that if it smells like Tabasco, don't eat it. The same will probably happen with the pepper. 

I have cried over this. I don't know what to do. Flint eats Blackwood Large Breed Puppy Food. It is supposed to be excellent food. http://www.blackwoodpetfood.com/

I don't want my puppy to get sick. I have read that Pancreatitis causes dogs to eat poop, but what kind of health problems does cat poop eating cause other than intestinal worms? Is there anything else? He has vomited the cat poop up twice, which was disgusting. He doesn't care. I'v done the scruff shake and growl as he was about to eat the poop. He cowers and won't touch the poop at that point. What will happen when I'm not in the yard with him to do the scruff shake and growl? He will eat the poop. He is obsessive about finding and easting cat poop and I'm just as obsessed with stopping him. 

My next step is to dig a big whole and fill with sand in an area of the yard where the cats are, but Flint can't get to. That may decrease the number of cat poop piles in the yard, but I doubt that a cat will be on the other side of the yard (3 acres) and think to himself, "I'm going to run all the way over to where that sand pit is to poop." 

Please help! I think I could deal with Flint eating three or four a day, but nine cats leave a lot more than that in one day. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

All in all,a s--tty situation. 

I've the same problem with a couple of Goldens.The distraction method seems to help,but my disgust and yelling NO shamed them into stopping.
Shane


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

The best solution is too keep the yard cleaned up, as well as keep them on lead. If by chance they decide to go for it give them a tug on the lead and give them a firm "No". It is, and it can be a very dangerous habit. Its best to get a handle on it the minute it begins.

They can get sick very quickly if they are allowed to do this, especially when it comes to wild life/ or other dogs as well as cats.


----------

